# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  مذكرة انقضاء دعوى فى شيك

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*مذكرة انقضاء دعوى فى شيك* 

*محكمة الابتدائية


دائرةالجنح المستأنفة


مذكرةبدفاع الســــيد / متهم


ضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد


النيابةالعامة


الخصمالســــيد / المدعىبالحق المدني


فيالجنحة المستأنفة رقم لسنة 199 جنح مستأنفة


جلســـــــــة / / 2003


***


الاتهام:-أسندت النيابة العامة للمتهم لأنه في يوم / / 1997 بدائرة أصدر المتهم بسوء نية للمدعى بالحقالمدني شيكا بمبلغ ج لايقابله رصيد قابل وقائم للسحب 0


وطالبةالنيابة العامة معاقبة المتهم بالمواد 336 و 337 عقوبات 0


الوقائع:-حسبما يستبين من واقع أوراق الجنحة يتضح الاتى أن المدعى بالحق المدني قد أقامالجنحة بطريق الادعاء المباشر بصحيفة جنحة مسدد عليها الرسم وموقعة من محام ومعلنةقانونا للمتهم جاء بها إن المتهم كان قد أصدر شيكا للمدعى بالحق المدني بمبلغ (


) ج مسحوبا على بنك ( ) فرع ( ) ومستحق الوفاء به بتاريخ / / 199 ولما قدمه المستفيد للبنك لصرف المبلغ الثابت به أفاد بالرجوع علىالساحب لعدم وجود رصيد قائم للساحب لدى البنك بهذا التاريخ


الأمرالذى يشكل فى حق المتهم اقترافه للجريمة المنصوص عليها بالمادتين 336, 337 عقوباتوانهي طلباته الختامية بطلب الحكم


أولا:-بتوقيع أقصى العقوبة الواردة بنص مواد الاتهام 0


ثانيا:-بإلزام المتهم بأن يدفع للمدعى بالحق المدني مبلغ ج على سبيل التعويض المؤقت 0


ثالثا:-إلزام المتهم بالمصاريف ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة 0


الدفاع


* من حيث الشكل :-


نلتمسقبول المعارضة الاستئنافية شكلا حيث أن المعارضة الاستئنافية تمت في الميعادالقانوني حيث أن المتهم لم يعلن بالحكم حتى تاريخ التقرير بالاستئناف عملا بنصالمادة 398- إجراءات جنائية تقبل المعارضة في الأحكام الغيابية الصادرة فيالمخالفات والجنح وذلك المتهم أو من المسئول عن الحقوق المدنية في ظرف العشرة أيامالتالية لإعلانه بالحكم الغيابي خلاف ميعاد المسافة القانونية ويجوز أن يكون هذاالإعلان بملخص على النموذج الذي يقرره وزير العدل.


ومع ذلكإذا كان إعلان الحكم لم يحصل لشخص المتهم فان ميعاد المعارضة بالنسبة إليه فيمايختص بالعقوبة المحكوم بها يبدأ من يوم علمه بحصول الإعلان وألا كانت المعارضةجائزة حتى تسقط الدعوى بمضي المدة.


ويجوزأن يكون إعلان الأحكام الغيابية والأحكام المعتبرة حضورنا طبقا للمواد 238 إلى 241بواسطة أحد رجال السلطة العامة وذلك في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانيةمن المادة 234.


والثابتمن الأوراق أن الحكم لم يعلن للمتهم حتى تاريخ التقرير بالمعارضة الاستئنافية


الأمرالذي يحق معه للمتهم التمسك بسقوط الدعوى بمضي المدة 0


1-ندفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة محليا بنظر الجنحة عملا بنص المادة 217 إجراءات جنائيةالتي نصت على الاتى:- يتعينالاختصاص بالمكان الذي وقعت فيه الجريمة أو الذي يقيم به المتهم، أو الذي يقبضعليه فيه.


2-كما ندفع بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بمضي المدة عملا بنص المادة 15- إجراءات جنائية


تنقضي الدعوى الجنائية في مواد الجنايات بمضيعشر سنين من يوم وقوع الجريمة, وفى مواد الجنح بمضي ثلاث سنين، وفى مواد المخالفاتبمضي سنه ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.


وحيث أنأخر أجراء تم في مواجهة المتهم يوم 1/12/1999 وتم عمل معارضة استئنافية بتاريخ 6/9/2003وبذلك يكون قد مر على تاريخ اخر اجراء تم في مواجهة المتهم وحتى تاريخ التقريربالمعارضة ثلاث سنوات وثمانية اشهر 0


3-كما نصت المادة 63 فقرة رابعة إجراءات جنائية على الاتى:- واستثناء من حكم المادة 237 من هذاالقانون0 يجوز للمتهم عند رفع الدعوى عليه بطريق الادعاء المباشر أن ينيب عنه- فيأية مرحلة كانت عليها الدعوى – وكيلا لتقديم دفاعه0 وذلك مع عدم الإخلالبما للمحكمة من حق في أن تأمر بحضوره شخصيا0


ثانيا:-الدفاع الموضوعى :-


كمانطعن على الشيك سند الجنحة بالتزوير صلبا وتوقيعا حيث أن التوقيع المنسوب للمتهمليس توقيعه كما أن الخط الذي ملء به صلب الشيك ليس بخط المتهم لذلك عمد المدعىبالحق المدني يرفع جنحة مباشرة أمام محكمة غير مختصة مكانيا بنظر الجنحة حيث أنالثابت بـأن المتهم مقيم بدائرة مشتول السوق شرقية والمحكمة المختصة محكمة جنحمشتول السوق الجزئية 0 وثابت ذلك من صحيفة الدعوى ومن المستندات الرسمية المقدمةبحافظة مستندات المتهم وهى صورة التوكيل الرسمي رقم 218 لسنة 1998 مشتول السوقوصورة جواز السفر 0


بناء عليه


نلتمسمن هيئة المحكمة الموقرة الاتى:-


أولا:-قبول المعارضة الاستئنافية شكلا عملا بنص المادة { 398- إجراءات جنائية } كماأوضحنا أنفا 0


ثانيا: عدم اختصاص المحكمة محليا بنظر الجنحةوينعقد الاختصاص لمحكمة المتهم وهى محكمة مشتول السوق الجزئية شرقية عملا بنصالمادة { 217 إجراءات جنائية }0


ثالثا:-كما ندفع بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بمضي المدة عملا بنص المادة 15{- إجراءات جنائية}0


رابعا:-ضرب أجلا لتمكين المتهم بالطعن بالتزوير على الشيك سند الجنحة صلبا وتوقيعا بعملتقرير بالطعن بالتزوير - حيث انه لم يصدر منه شيك بدون رصيد ولم يوقع عليه0


*

----------

